# My other new baby



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

View attachment 7427

Just had to show you all my other new addition to the family. Her name is Lilly and i collect her on 3rd August. She is 10 weeks old and KC registered. We have got to drive down to Portsmouth for her which will take us 4 hours but she is definately worth it.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww she's so sweet!
4 hrs? what are you driving? a tractor?  lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Aww she's so sweet!
> 4 hrs? what are you driving? a tractor?  lol


Thats what it says on mapquest


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Thats what it says on mapquest


Ah yes but thats taking speed limits into account, its only an estimate
Put ya foot down, you'll do it in 3!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Ah yes but thats taking speed limits into account, its only an estimate
> Put ya foot down, you'll do it in 3!


Cheers for that hun


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

hehe shes beautifull englishrose...i bet u cant wait to get ya hands on her, and i can honestly see why


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehe shes beautifull englishrose...i bet u cant wait to get ya hands on her, and i can honestly see why


Shes a diamond aint she. Well fit in with the others


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

She's gorgeous what a cute little face, she looks like a little angel


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

griffpan said:


> She's gorgeous what a cute little face, she looks like a little angel


She does dosent she? Bet shes not when we bring her home lol


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh she's so cute!!! Oh its gonna be fun in your house he he. I've had this week off with Harlie and Bailey might be glad to go back though lol even greyer than i was with the 2 of themxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

ahhh shes gorgeous bet you cant wait


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> Oh she's so cute!!! Oh its gonna be fun in your house he he. I've had this week off with Harlie and Bailey might be glad to go back though lol even greyer than i was with the 2 of themxx


PMSL you wouldnt have it anyother way. So i take it 2 is enough then lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> ahhh shes gorgeous bet you cant wait


I carnt wait, no more after her


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> PMSL you wouldnt have it anyother way. So i take it 2 is enough then lol


No 2 isn't enough at all (but don't tell Ali that lol!!!) I'm just hoping this over excitment may one day pass. Yet again as i type they are chasing each other round the couch and i must say little Harlie ain't got a little voice!!!xx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> No 2 isn't enough at all (but don't tell Ali that lol!!!) I'm just hoping this over excitment may one day pass. Yet again as i type they are chasing each other round the couch and i must say little Harlie ain't got a little voice!!!xx


Awwwwwwww bless em.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Such a sweetie, butter wouldnt melt, but I have.

Sue


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Such a sweetie, butter wouldnt melt, but I have.
> 
> Sue


Thanx Sue, I cannot wait 7 more sleeps. lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes very cute! you must be so excited


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> shes very cute! you must be so excited


Oh you wont believe how excited iam.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Only 3 more sleeps till i get her now.Whhhhhhhhhhhooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a cutie


----------

